# rawhide bad for chihuahuas?



## lunabelle (Dec 21, 2005)

I heard that rawhide was not good for chihuahuas..is this true?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Rawhide isn't good for any dogs - not just chihuahuas. They can break off a big piece and choke.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

As with all chews, giving it to a pooch should be under supervision.

I give these to Scruffy and he loves them and they are great for his teeth but only give it to him when i can watch him and take it away from him after.

:wave:


----------



## lunabelle (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay I just wanted to make sure. I think I'll take it away from her just incase. She loves it but if it can hurt her.. Is there anything else like that for small dogs that they can chew?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its not that there BAD for chis its like with any treat they can be a choking hazard.
my kids only get flat rawhides (the bone shaped ones come unraveled and they will try and swallow the long peices resulting in a major choking hazard.) and only when im there to supervise them, once they get small enough to fit in the dogs mouth as a single peice there taken away as both mine are piggies and will try and swalow anything that fits in their mouth.

they do like them but they are given only on a once a month basis, one chew lasts about that long.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

the munchy stick are better not as hard as the rawhide.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have bully sticks for Madison and Rylie, and they really like those. I haven't tried rawhide, though.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

My vet told me never to give rawhides to Gracie...he said that Chi's and other smaller breeds run a higher risk of a blockage from not digesting unchewed pieces.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i also use bully stciks and rocky loves them, buthe only gets it once in a while.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

I vote for bully sticks and Nylabones!!! Bully sticks are edible and tastier. Some dogs won't chew on Nylabones.

ALL dogs run the risk of blockages from rawhide, because it doesn't digest. I stopped giving it to my big dog when she threw up whole bites of it, not digested at all, like eight hours later.


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

That's good to know. We've been debated on this issue as well with Lily. We've been getting the big bones for her which see loves. But I've caught her ripping small pieces on several occassions and she gets it everywhere. She chews them down and there all slimy and lets just say you can tell where she's been chewing.

She's really liked the small stick Dingo bones. The only problem is they are really expensive and she goes through them like nothing. She can down one in a day easy

Maybe we shouldn't give her so many but I'd rather her chew that then the leather couch

I'll look for the bully sticks you mention. Where do you get them?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i get bully sticks at this special dog store where i get my food. but they also have them at feed stores. i dont know if they have them at petsmart.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I also get my bully sticks at the same place I get their food from- the local doggy bakery. I am pretty sure that Petsmart carries them as well... I remember seeing them there a while back.


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

We have a dog bakery in town. We'll have to check there next time we are there.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

We give Rudy bully sticks, cornstarch bones and nylabones. He likes the bully and cornstarch the best.


----------

